# WTF!!!? Foetal movments or what?



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Is this foetals or aliens?

http://www.youtube.com/user/lisearon01# ... qho45GKLqg

-L


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

lol omg thats aliens got to be!!!! they having a party in there....


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Is she giving birth? She doesn't look healthy! She shouldn't be breathing that heavily.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She looks like she's in labor. Poor girl. 

Has she delivered? She might be in trouble.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, poor girl looks miserable and exhausted, I do hope there was a happy outcome for her?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, that does not look good.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Poor thing. It looks like the babies are trying to bust out of her.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

You are all right here.


> She shouldn't be breathing that heavily


No, she shouldn't. Not even if she was pregnant with to many babies in a to small body.

The thing is i bought her as a 5 weeks old baby and thats two weeks ago. I had no idea she was pregnant! I tought she was sick, be course of her breading, so i took her to my vet on tuesday for killing and autopsy but when I was there I noticed the movmemts so I pick up my iphone and film it, there, waiting for the vet. I showed her the little doe and the movements and she also thought it could be babies. We decide to save her to see if she can have her babies and if she is able to recover.

She wasn't well and the trip to the vet wasn't good at all for her in her condition. But she is under control now with heat and medicine. I cross My fingers she will survive! Poor darling... 
Wednesday evening she look more healthy but no babies. I could still see movmemts. She is, and has always been, eating like a horse. But she is so tiny... Last friday I treated her for worms and starter to give her Trim-sulfa.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Lottiz......

I know you are a more than competent breeder but, just to share an experience......

The only time I saw this in my mice was when the mouse had serious birthing problems. There was a blockage (a big malformed baby) and the babies could not get out. I know this because I performed an autopsy after I culled her (which had to be done since she was suffering).

Hope it all works out xxx


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

tratallen; yes, I know it can be problems but i've seent it before at a fuzzy doe. When i saw the movments it took a few days to birth and it was no problems for her. There is a very small chans and I want her to try to fix it, otherweisse I will cull her.
I'm at work now but i can add another film as soon as possible to show how she looks like now.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I wasn't suggesting that you should cull her Lottiz, my friend  . 
I only just wanted to share the story with you, since the belly looks similar.

xxx


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

tratallen said:


> I wasn't suggesting that you should cull her Lottiz, my friend  .
> I only just wanted to share the story with you, since the belly looks similar.
> 
> xxx


Oh, no! The idea of culling her was mine long before you told me about your exeperience. I have culled other mice and opened them to see and learn. I want to know what happened to them, thats all.
If this doe don't make it I will cull her and make an autopsy to see if she had dead babies, living babies or what corsed her bad health. 
I'm happy about everything you learn me, so go on 

-Lottiz


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are two new films.
The first is when Muffin is walking around, sneezing and itching her nose. She is sick all right but behave alert and nosey.






and next film is when she is still, eating and resting.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, that looks like a pretty serious respiratory infection. Hopefully you can get some antibiotics in her and move her and her babies into another room by themselves incase its contagious (airborn). The babies should get antibodies from her and will be ok. I really hope the infection clears up and that all goes well, please let us know her progress.


----------

